# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  امکان چاپ فاکتور بوسیله کریستال ریپورت

## juiande

سلام دوستان خدا قوّت
اگه سئوال تکراریه شرمنده ام :خجالت: .لطف کنن بفرمایند که در کریستال ریپورت چه جوری میشه مثل QuickReport مقداری رو از داخل یک EditBox به Lableی در داخل پروژه کریستال ریپورت ارسال کرد و اونو چاپید . عینا اینکه میخواین یک فاکتور فروش بچاپین.
قربون همه  :افسرده:

----------


## juiande

گوی توفیق و کرامت در میان افکنده اند*** کس به میدان رو نمیآرد سوارانرا چه شد

----------


## juiande

ای هوار. کسی نمیدونه چه جوری میشه با کریستال ریپورت مثل QuickReport عمل کرد. ما عطای دیتاست و اینجور چیزای کریستال و به لقائش بخشیدیم. فقط یه صفحه ساده که بتونه از تو دل برنامه دلفی قابل دسترسی باشه

----------

